# Looking for "good for you" tasty treats



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - here's my problem









When I got my little rescued yorkie,Tinker, a few weeks ago - I started giving everyone boiled chicken as treats (they really like that). Thought he'd get potty trainned faster with a yummy treat.









But the problem is he doesn't like any other dog treats I've offered







....and to make matters worse Abbey & Archie now want chicken all the time too









Is there a ready made treat that dogs love that's chewy (they really don't enjoy hard ones) and even though I'm ahead of the problem right now - I always try to stay clear of ingredients that could create tear staining.

I am so looking forward to your input


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm... tough call!
It's like us going from chocolate treats to lettuce!!! lol!
I would start out by incorporating an organic treat like Smileys (can get them at Pet Smart in treat section) into boiled chicken and incorporate with chicken.
Then the next couple days _wean them off of boiled chicken_ and give them smileys!
That's what I would do..good luck!
How is your maltese babies getting along with the new yorkie baby?
Where did you adopt your rescue?
All the best!





> OK - here's my problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to be super careful about Lady's treats because of her diabetes and I swear by Charlee Bear treats.

http://www.charleebear.com/


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I picked up a sample package of Wellness treats a few weeks ago and they were a HUGE hit. I don't remember the exact name, but they are about 1" squares that are soft and flexible. I cut them into 4 pieces since they are too big for my Minnie. She LOVED them!!! I'm going to buy more when I get a chance to get back to that store.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick has 2 kinds of treats, Milk Bones and training treats (usually small bits of string cheese). If he turns his nose up at a Milk Bone when it's not training-treat time then he misses out on getting a treat.

IMO just don't tolerate him being picky about his treat. He doesn't need it to live, if you offered him a treat then you did your potty training duty, not your fault he's being snooty about it! I understand that a treat's not a treat if it isn't yummy, but do you really think he doesn't LIKE the new treats or do you think he is simply hoping for boiled chicken? It's probably the latter! When he realizes the good ole days of boiled chicken are over, he'll probably be pretty eager for your new treat....


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I swear by carrots.







I buy baby carrots and my dogs love them.If yours like softer treats maybe steaming them for a few minutes would help.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I make all of Bella's treats now but before that her favorite were Vitakraft yogurt drops.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I have to be super careful about Lady's treats because of her diabetes and I swear by Charlee Bear treats.
> 
> http://www.charleebear.com/[/B]


Sounds good - I may have to order some. Thanks.







> I swear by carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archie & Abbey hate carrots - they'll even pick them out of their Merrick's canned food and drop them on the floor - the same with rice.







Tinker is the problem - I think I'll just keep offering him the treats that we have - if the chicken goes away, he may change his mind.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine love the little Nutro Drumsticks (in the small size) although I have to break it up for Cosy.

They also LOVE Bil Jac liver treats. I break those up simply because they're so nuts for them. They're soft and easy to break up.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

unfortunately - louis loves all treats - he is especially good when i have the pumpkin treats that i made - sometimes they are hard, sometimes they are "soft" - more chewy. if you bake them longer they are harder, if i don't bake as long, they are soft. easy to make and usually last a few weeks depending on how many i give away. lemme know if you are a baker and want the recipe.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella like's Zuke's treats. Hers are chewy, chicken flavor, and small. For crunchy treats she likes Charlee Bears.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie loves Barx. They're low calorie treats, and they're soft, but chewy.



http://www.dogtoys.com/barxdogtreats1.html


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Zuke's driend chicken filets. Easy to break and smell like chicken when you open the pack. My super picky yorkie LOVES dried venison sticks. They also break into pieces and are very hard. Although, she is sure she knows how long it should take to consume a whole stick and will look at you very preturbed if you try to short her any of her reward.
Aimee


----------



## sweetyankee34 (Jan 17, 2007)

> unfortunately - louis loves all treats - he is especially good when i have the pumpkin treats that i made - sometimes they are hard, sometimes they are "soft" - more chewy. if you bake them longer they are harder, if i don't bake as long, they are soft. easy to make and usually last a few weeks depending on how many i give away. lemme know if you are a baker and want the recipe.[/B]


Hi-
Would you mind giving me some of your home made treat recipes? My Cooper is picky also when it comes to his treats. I would like to try something different. I tried carrots and he doesnt like them, I tried hard biscuits --doesnt like those either. He does seem to like the beef jerky treats though. Thanks


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup has one word...CHEERIOS! ("they keep the cholesterol off of me!")

she also does well with gerber graduates baby treats, the veggie puffs in sweet potato flavor. 

she'll even consider dropping her greenie for one of those two treats.







those are the two treats i give her that are small, i can give them to her when we work on training or take some with her to the groomer if brenda needs some bribery treats for buttercup LOL (can't take the veggie puffs tho, the guy who works in the shop tends to eat those







no lie!)

ann marie and the "if you really loved me, mommy, you'd stick your finger in a jar of p'butter and let me get a lick after each trick i do...." buttercup, who would actually stop doing ANYTHING if i did that...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a recipe for one of Lady's favorite treats:

Soft Doggie Cookies

3 (2 1/2 oz. each) jars of baby food; either beef or chicken 
1/4 cup Dry milk powder 
1/4 cup Wheat germ 

Combine all ingredients in bowl and mix well. Roll into small balls and place on well-greased cookie sheet. Flatten slightly with a fork. Bake in preheated 350F oven for 15 minutes until brown. Cool on wire rack. Refrigerate to keep fresh or freeze.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Here's a recipe for one of Lady's favorite treats:
> 
> Soft Doggie Cookies
> 
> ...


Oh, great! Thanks for the recipe. I have saved it and will definitely be making them for Coco.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> Nick has 2 kinds of treats, Milk Bones and training treats (usually small bits of string cheese). If he turns his nose up at a Milk Bone when it's not training-treat time then he misses out on getting a treat.
> 
> IMO just don't tolerate him being picky about his treat. He doesn't need it to live, if you offered him a treat then you did your potty training duty, not your fault he's being snooty about it! I understand that a treat's not a treat if it isn't yummy, but do you really think he doesn't LIKE the new treats or do you think he is simply hoping for boiled chicken?  It's probably the latter! When he realizes the good ole days of boiled chicken are over, he'll probably be pretty eager for your new treat....[/B]



I was in a training class with a woman one time who was training a search and rescue dog. It was her 3rd German Shepherd she trained for S&R and she said that same thing- she gives her dogs one kind of treat and if they dont want it, they dont get a treat. Her dogs are amazing so I guess you guys know what your talking about!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Here's a recipe for one of Lady's favorite treats:
> 
> Soft Doggie Cookies
> 
> ...


what area of the store has wheat germ? Is it on the cake mix isle maybe? What about the dry milk powder? Same isle? I think Bella would like these treats







Oh, one more thing, is it the gooey baby food you're talking about or the meat sticks?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yorkies are picky eaters an now that you gave your puppy something tasting good there is no going back.
We had to try 5 different type of food until chester finaly too to one.

We also have a hard time with treats.. chester our yorkie will eat those bacon tasting bits.. and then we have to go to bark and fits to get them both these organic cheesie things.. 
On of my friend wnated to by them treats and i had to tell her to save her money..
they will snif them and move on.. They are both so high maintenance 

but get this they love lettus. yep


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheat germ is usually in the cereal aisle. The recipe calls for jars of baby food (the small size), not the meat sticks.

Bella will love these treats. I used to make them for Lady all the time until I got lazy!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i give bentley the Charlee treats too. i bought him one of those tiny greenies things.. he really really liked that one. my son tried to take it away and he growled at him! but i cant find it now and he only had it for 5-10 minutes so im not sure if he ate it or lost it. does anyone know how long it takes to eat one of those things up?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Here's a recipe for one of Lady's favorite treats:
> 
> Soft Doggie Cookies
> 
> ...



thanks - I'll try these!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Hip Chip? It has glucosimine in it which is good for joints. The feeding instructions say to give up to 3 pc. for a dog up to 10lbs. Is it ok to give them more than 3 pc.? Zoe loves these & I like to break them even smaller & use for training since she can eat them so quickly.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Has anyone heard of Hip Chip? It has glucosimine in it which is good for joints. The feeding instructions say to give up to 3 pc. for a dog up to 10lbs. Is it ok to give them more than 3 pc.? Zoe loves these & I like to break them even smaller & use for training since she can eat them so quickly.[/B]


Bella eats these sometimes but I don't know how much is ok. I'm thinking its probably fine to give more than three because most glucosamine supplements have more in them that these do. Bella loves Hip Chips, I'm finding if I find the treat generally smelly, Bella will like it.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Here's a recipe for one of Lady's favorite treats:
> 
> Soft Doggie Cookies
> 
> ...


I tried making these tonight but my mixture was too runny to shape into balls, it had a cake batter like consistency. Is there a trick? Thanks!
(I saved the mixture in the fridge just in case you know what I've done wrong)


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

My boys love Happy Hips. (they love lots of other things too, but Happy Hips are healthy)
I am afraid to give them whole, so I break them into smaller pieces and they go crazy for them.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie goes CRAZY for Gerber Fruit/Veggie puffs! She'll eat any flavor and they're pretty low calorie and aren't super hard. She also likes Cheerios. I like giving her these treats because they don't smell like dog food so my hands don't stink later. Plus, I can get them at the grocery store.

Josie says: Did you say puffs? No, I'm pretty sure you said puffs...quit holdin' out on me mom!


----------

